# Bose amp replacement.



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

I put the radio on today in my TTS and only 1 rear speaker was working...... Im guessing its the faulty bose amp problem I have seen quite a few threads about in the past. I dont listen to loads of music etc but obviously want it sorting out. If it is the amp can anyone recommend a replacement that will work everything the same and just swap over as im not paying the ridiculous price of a new bose one.


----------



## leon263 (Feb 12, 2007)

I had the identical problem with my Bose amp just before Christmas. It is currently with SVT Services in Edinburgh for repair. They have been repairing the Bose amps for over 3 years and have a 100% feedback from happy owners. Fingers crossed, I'll report when I get the amp back and re-installed. Standard asking price for a full refurb is £185 with free return postage.


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

There is no other amp that is a direct plug and play replacement for a Bose amp. Your choices are, 1 a new Bose amp or 2 get your current amp repaired.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

tttony said:


> There is no other amp that is a direct plug and play replacement for a Bose amp. Your choices are, 1 a new Bose amp or 2 get your current amp repaired.


Great, thanks alot Audi! What would be the deal of fitting a new non oem amp then as there seems plenty of choice, will some options not work? or is it just more wiring needed?


----------



## tttony (Dec 21, 2014)

The Bose amp is not just a multi channel amp. It also includes a digital signal processor (DSP) which integrates with the Bose speakers.

If you want to use a non-OEM amp and crossover you will be getting into some serious re-wiring and will loose the Bose sub which only really works with the Bose amp and its DSP.

Your best bet is to get your current amp repaired and then take some steps to ensure that it does not suffer from moisture again.


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

tttony said:


> The Bose amp is not just a multi channel amp. It also includes a digital signal processor (DSP) which integrates with the Bose speakers.
> 
> If you want to use a non-OEM amp and crossover you will be getting into some serious re-wiring and will loose the Bose sub which only really works with the Bose amp and its DSP.
> 
> Your best bet is to get your current amp repaired and then take some steps to ensure that it does not suffer from moisture again.


Cheers thanks for the info, will a vag com scan show faults with the amp, because at the minute im just guessing its that that has failed??


----------



## Ben5029 (Sep 26, 2014)

Danny1 said:


> tttony said:
> 
> 
> > The Bose amp is not just a multi channel amp. It also includes a digital signal processor (DSP) which integrates with the Bose speakers.
> ...


Yes Vag com will show up faults for the speakers not working but I'd be surprised if the fault is anything other than the amp.


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

I echo all of the above.

Having had an abortive repair attempted by a local electronics specialist I thought I would have to have a new amp. I spoke to the guy at SVT Services in Edinburgh who was confident he could do a repair. There would be no charge if he couldn't. I got mine back yesterday so I am a very happy man. Plenty of bass and no funny noises.

First thing to do is look at the amp, which is very easy to remove. It is behind the trim on the left as you look in the boot, then two nuts and you'll have it in your hand! You will almost certainly find water damage. Plenty of pics on this forum clearly showing the damage.

I cannot praise SVT Srevices enough and don't understand why anyone who finds himself in this very common situation wouldn't go this route. It is always worth trying Audi, who have been known to do a replacement with a goodwill contribution. But only if you have full Audi service history, which is understandable.

Search "Bose amp" posts for all this information.

TonyZ


----------



## poder (Mar 18, 2015)

I agree, first step is to get it out and see how bad it is. From what I'we seen, typically it's just a single amplifier chip where some of the pins have corroded away... It's about £10 for a new one on ebay, so if you can solder yourself (or know someone who can) it's not a big job...


----------



## powerplay (Feb 8, 2008)

TonyZed said:


> I echo all of the above.
> I cannot praise SVT Srevices enough and don't understand why anyone who finds himself in this very common situation wouldn't go this route. It is always worth trying Audi, who have been known to do a replacement with a goodwill contribution. But only if you have full Audi service history, which is understandable.
> TonyZ


Great news you have yours resolved at last!


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Thanks for the responses guys, quick update is the following day all working fine, and have used it a few times since and al been fine. Im guessing it could be the sign of it starting to fail so im going to remove the amp and have a look when the weather decides to sort itself out lol. If it does need doing im going to use SVT, seems a very fair price and alot of good feedback from them, so thanks again everyone!


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

powerplay said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > I echo all of the above.
> ...


Great news indeed. Now all I have to sort out is how to install the new battery. Not as simple as it once was. I bought a slightly more powerful Yuasa battery which apparently needs coding in order for it to get the correct charging. Unfortunately, the option to do this on Vag Com is grayed out!

Still, onwards and upwards. 8)

TonyZ


----------



## missile (Jul 18, 2011)

TonyZed said:


> .......... Great news indeed. Now all I have to sort out is how to install the new battery. Not as simple as it once was. I bought a slightly more powerful Yuasa battery which apparently needs coding in order for it to get the correct charging. Unfortunately, the option to do this on Vag Com is grayed out!


If you change the battery like for like, i.e. with the same Battery Engine Management (BEM), there should be no need for re-coding. 
If you choose a battery with different BEM you will need to recode. See here


----------



## Dizzyman (Mar 1, 2014)

Got in my car today and the same thing has happened . Took boot apart tonight and there is small signs of corrision , but with all the symptoms as described here and on other posts it seems inevitable it's the amp. Guess will have to save and get it sent off for repair :-(


----------



## TonyZed (Jun 14, 2005)

missile said:


> TonyZed said:
> 
> 
> > .......... Great news indeed. Now all I have to sort out is how to install the new battery. Not as simple as it once was. I bought a slightly more powerful Yuasa battery which apparently needs coding in order for it to get the correct charging. Unfortunately, the option to do this on Vag Com is grayed out!
> ...


I'm pretty sure that's the way my mate tried. (UDS type.) but when you get to the option to click box marked "Adaptation 10" it is greyed out so you can't access it. That's where I'm stuck!
I bought a Yuasa battery which is slightly higher spec than the Audi option. I wish I hadn't now.

TonyZ


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

Here is a video on how to properly remove the side panel and Bose amp.


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Is there anyway to stop the damage happening ?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

malstt said:


> Is there anyway to stop the damage happening ?


*SOLUTION*

Yes, *there is a really easy way to prevent water damage*. For those that might not know why their Bose amp is breaking down.
Unfortunately, water can drip into the area where the Bose amp is located. Water drips directly onto the amp and then begins corroding the PCB. Audi 'fixed' this by putting a drip protector above the amp. (I wondered why they didn't just fix the leak).
The official fix is simply a clear plastic 'umbrella' to prevent water dripping onto the amp. So if your amp is not broken, it is worth watching the video (



) and protecting your Bose amp from future damage.

You need to *make your own drip protection 'UMBRELLA'*. A large (2 litre) empty plastic fizzy drink bottle cut up and lodged above the amp will act as a drip umbrella to avoid water dripping onto the amp and causing further corrosion.

I am going to investigate my amp, and find out why it is not working. I plan to make a drip protector. I will take photos as I go and post them here.


----------



## auditt (May 10, 2012)

malstt said:


> Is there anyway to stop the damage happening ?


Check out this topic http://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?f=19&t=997153


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Cheers ! Will do that 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

